# 2011 Supesix 5 vs 4



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

My first post ! This site has been a great find for me and has been a fantansic site to learn from. I have narrowed down my search for a bike to a 2011 Supersix 5 or 4 model as well as possible a Specialized ( more on that to come ). So before anyone asks what I like to ride and where and how I ride herer we go.... About a year and a half ago I turned my life around. I went from a heavy couch potato to a some what fit guy and lost 60 pounds. I am up to running 15k's 3 or 4 times a week, a decent weight routine, and now cycling has been added to the mix. I bought my first bike since my teens in early summer 2010, a year old clearance Speacialized mountain bike from my local bike deal. Now that I find myself riding lots and enjoying it I am now leaning towards the purchase of a road bike. Which has lead me to this site. 

So I am heavy leaning towards a Supersix 5 or 4 based on reading sites like this. I am also only going to buy Cannondale or Spealized due to having a buddy that works at a local bike shop and thus is what the carry. So my question would be about the difference in cost between the 2 models and if its worth the extra cash. They are listed at $2299 for the 5 and $2699 for the 4. I am unsure yet how much my buddy can save me yet but lets assume they stay 500 dollars apart. Is it worth the 500 bucks?

So as you can tell I don't know alot about the different parts and such on the models although I am doing my best to get up to speed. Its sounds like the 5 is really more than enough bike however I always enjoy have a rare of different version of things than the average person. Thats why I am leaning towards the 4 model with the SRAM gear and upgraded wheel set along with the other parts. Anyone care to tell me if they feel it is worth the cost difference ?

One thing I have noticed is that all the local vendors of Cannondale here in town have not ordered any of the 4 series in, although they have the 5 and 3's. I don't think I can get a 3 into my price range. I am just wondering why none of them would have ordered any and if I am over looking something which has led to this long post. Of course all the shops will order me one if I want it. I know I am going to be told to ride it and I will once the snow melts ( Edmonton, Alberta Canada) but I want to go into spring knowing as much as possible to make the best choice on my new ride. Thanks for any input you can guys can add. If I missed any needed info let me know.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I would go with the better equipped 4. It would cost you more than 500 if you decided to upgrade later. 

The 4 also gives you a Force BB30 crankset.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I went from a 2010 Six Carbon 5 (105 components) to a 2011 SuperSix 4. It's a huge improvement. People say that 105 works great when dialed in correctly. I guess mine never was ...or I got a lemon because I was constantly having shifting issues. Not anymore though. I would definitely go with the 4. It's an amazing bike for the money.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just so you know both are pretty decent. The new 105 is supposedly better then the batch Shimano has produced in the past. A good friend of mine is running the new 105 on a 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 2. He's had no issues with the Shimano 105 5700 at all. And him and me ride together often. 

Now about the SS 4 with SRAM. I own one. I've put on over 500 miles since owning it and it has been a total blast to ride. I'm so happy I went with SRAM. I'm a big SRAM and Campy fan. Always have been. 

Like Phoenix said it's an amazing bike for the money. I agree. The SRAM SS 4 is one nice bike!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

I went with the Supersix 5 (Shimano 105) for a couple of reasons:
Saved $500 over the Supersix 4
The new 105 5700 performs very well, and routes the cables under the tape.
Have ridden Shimano in the past, no great desire to change for change's sake.
Preferred the Team colors on the 105 over the white/orange of the Supersix 4, though that looks great too.
No worries over a few extra grams for 105 vs Rival

I've got no complaints about the 105 group, and love my Supersix 5.

Go for the Supersix 4 if:
You've got the $500 to spend (which is nearly 25% the cost of the 5)
You like white 'n' orange (or jet black) bikes
You prefer the single-lever shifting of SRAM

Great bikes, both.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

My SuperSix 4 replaced my wrecked CAAD9 4. I loved the SRAM Rival group on the CAAD so I chose the same setup for the SuperSix.

The CAAD was my first road bike and so I had no preconceptions about how shifting 'should' work. The SRAM double-tap system made sense to me and was immediately natural.

I took a couple of short spins on 105 equipped bikes so I cannot criticize thier operation, but for my money, I like the SRAM. Plus the crankset is considerably better in the 4.

I also love the matte (raw) carbon black the 4 offers.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

+1 on spending the extra for SRAM. I ride a 2010 CAAD9-4, which I believe has the same Rival/Force group as the 2011 SS. I think the upgrade is worth it for the Force BB30 crankset alone...I never liked my FSA Gossamer on my last bike. As for the doubletap vs. brifters...I have used both, and for my personal preference the SRAM is more simple and enjoyable to shift (this is a personal perference...a lot of people swear by Shimano "brifters", I'm not on of them after using both).

That said...if you are on a budget, the new 105 group is nothing to scoff at...not as light, but a very dependable and durable set of components...


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Yah I am thinking the rims/tires combo and the crankset alone makes it worth it as an upgrade from what I have seen around the forums. Aside from wieght is there really much of a difference though in performance in the parts as well as between the 105 and sram ? I just keep seeing wieght info around the web and for all I know that may be all that matters.

Thanks for you input so far guys


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't decide on the Rival because you are expecting to see noticeable performance benefits from saving a few hundred grams over the 105 - at the recreational level, you'd be mighty hard pressed to notice any difference. 

The Askium wheels are solid and dependable, good training wheels. But not a huge performance leap over the Shimanos. 

Go for the Rival bike if you like the SRAM shifting, the color of the bike, and are comfortable paying for the difference between the 4 and 5.

Everything can be upgraded later, but those two would be the costliest to change later on.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Steady said:


> Yah I am thinking the rims/tires combo and the crankset alone makes it worth it as an upgrade from what I have seen around the forums. Aside from wieght is there really much of a difference though in performance in the parts as well as between the 105 and sram ? I just keep seeing wieght info around the web and for all I know that may be all that matters.
> 
> Thanks for you input so far guys


Shimano shifts like a luxury car, SRAM like a sports car - that's how someone described the two systems once and I think that's a very fitting way to put it. In my opinion, the RS10 wheels are pretty bad. They're super-soft. The Aksium's might be heavy but they're a solid wheelset. The FSA Gossamer crankset is nothing to write home about either. Force is much better. Of course you can upgrade everything in the future but it's less expensive to get the better components up front with a bike.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> Aside from wieght is there really much of a difference though in performance in the parts as well as between the 105 and sram ? I just keep seeing wieght info around the web and for all I know that may be all that matters.


For the shifters it's a personal preference here all the way. Like I posted earlier, after using both, I prefer the feel of shifting a doubletap lever with a fixed brake vs. a Shimano "brifter". If your buddy works at the shop, you would be doing yourself a huge disservice not to ride a bike with Shimano brifters and then hop directly on one fitted with SRAM doubletap levers. You just have to try and decide what works for you. The weight savings does not make this decision IMO.

As for the cranks...IMHO that's a whole other story. I have found the Force BB30 crank to be awesome...especially compared to my old Gossamer. 

For wheels, I have the RS10's on my CAAD. I only have about 500-600 miles on them, but as a 155lb. rider they have been more than servicable for my current training purposes. At the end of the day, a stock wheelset is pretty much just that...a stock wheelset. You will want to upgrade that before anything else.


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Yah I am looking forward to riding both bikes but the next several months here are all snow and ice  

I have seen lots about the RS10 setup on the SS 5 as being probably an item that should upgraded as they are entry level. I hear the Mavic Aksium's are a better setup but are they still " entry level " and needing upgrade ? I am riding at 180 lbs if it matters. 

Based on the feed back I think I am going to try to get the SS 4 into my price range ! Assuming I like the ride and shifting setup of course.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Steady said:


> Yah I am looking forward to riding both bikes but the next several months here are all snow and ice
> 
> I have seen lots about the RS10 setup on the SS 5 as being probably an item that should upgraded as they are entry level. I hear the Mavic Aksium's are a better setup but are they still " entry level " and needing upgrade ? I am riding at 180 lbs if it matters.
> 
> Based on the feed back I think I am going to try to get the SS 4 into my price range ! Assuming I like the ride and shifting setup of course.


You're not too heavy for the RS10's or the Aksiums. I wouldn't upgrade either wheels right away. Put some miles on whatever set you choose so you can really appreciate the difference once you upgrade.


----------

